# Random error message about installer_msi_win.msi



## stuckoverflux (Nov 17, 2011)

About a week ago I started receiving random error messages (see attached screenshot). They seem to appear independent of any program, and typically will show up when I start Windows 7. I have tried googling the issue but I haven't found any information. I'm thinking it might be a problem with Microsoft Security Essentials but I have no idea.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This refers to WinRAR file compressor software. Try downloading WinRAR again and reinstall it.


----------

